# Same Household Male-Female Dog Fights



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

How many of you have experienced this? My two go at it once in a while. The female usually starts it when she gets pissed at the male for something or jealous of me. Then fight is on. It usually lasts for maybe 30 intense seconds until one of them gives in or I break it up.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

They are real fights?


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> They are real fights?


that's what i was thinking. 30 seconds is a dispute, not a fight.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I had some pretty serious male vs female fights in my house. Some were over toys or attention, and some were just because my female is an evil b*tch. I actually had to get a break stick out once because they were locked onto each other. We learned that my female cannot be trusted with other dogs, period because even 'playing' turns into killing after a few minutes. Neither of my dogs would back down, which made it even worse. (two bully-type dogs)


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I've had a bunch of those. The bitch starts it and we would break it up IMMEDIATELY. That little dog means serious business when she's pissed off.

Most of the time we weren't sure what set her off.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

They are not lover's quarrels! Lots of growling, snarling and face bites but no open wounds. The bitch starts it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kristin tresidder said:


> that's what i was thinking. 30 seconds is a dispute, not a fight.


Okay then a dispute with lots of face bites and hurt going on with both dogs at each other.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

georgia estes said:


> I had some pretty serious male vs female fights in my house. Some were over toys or attention, and some were just because my female is an evil b*tch. I actually had to get a break stick out once because they were locked onto each other. We learned that my female cannot be trusted with other dogs, period because even 'playing' turns into killing after a few minutes. Neither of my dogs would back down, which made it even worse. (two bully-type dogs)


I had the same problem with my AB bitch. The last time she attacked for no reason & bit (latched on) my male Lasher on the head and we needed a break stick. He received a drain tube in the head when it swelled like a basket ball. She was returned to my breeder friend.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I mainly have disputes here between most....don't last long and no damage. 
However, if Jesea is involved there is usually damage as she bites hard ALL the time. Might be just a dispute, but you can bet there is blood if she tags them. 

This is why I supervise the dogs when together and make sure there are no coveted items when they are in a yard.......


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Before she passed away a few weeks ago our female Cairn Terrier would terrify our Mal, Rott, and our peewee Yorkie.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Lee , has there ever been any damage done to each other.. ?


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Fights here are not short squabbles. There is usually blood shed especially if the Dutch female is involved. She doesnt play and she latches on usually at the base of the ear so that I have to use a pipe to pry her mouth open. At that point, "Out/Aus" is not an option to her. I have tried picking her up by the collar in one hand and tail in other, hoisting her off the ground with the other dog's ear in her mouth but she will never release so I resorted to the pipe. Needless to say, she is only allowed to socialize with my very large male GSD, supervised. There is an orchestrated 'doggie shuffle' at our place so as not to frequent emergent vet visits. But funny thing, she loves the Chihuahuas and doesnt mess with them at all. Go figure.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

My male & female go at it, when they can get the chance. He is always pushing & she is very reactive & will let him have it when she has had enough. Mostly just spats & they may grab a chunk of hair, but have never drawn blood, although have come close a couple of times over 3 1/2 yrs. I can work them together, retreiving balls & doing OB or puting one in a down & working the other in OB & taking turns etc. I do not allow any toys(balls) in the house & outside only with my supervision. They are fed seperately. I am vigilent with them to keep things in check. If I am not going to be home for an extended period of time or at bedtime, he is crated. She is loose in the house all the time. It can be a balancing act at times. It did take almost 2 years before I could have them together, other then on a walk, without having a brawl. Some dogs never get along & some are fine until they both or one starts reaching maturity & then things change. When I had 3 here, a while back, they had to be keep seperated. The boys got along together, after a while,but neither one got along with the female at that time. Rotation is the key if you have dogs that will not get along. It's doable, but a pain when you have to do that, but worth it if you really like the dogs & want to keep the vet bills at a minimun.LOL


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> ... Lots of growling, snarling and face bites but no open wounds. The bitch starts it.


 Sounds like my relationship with my wife.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

Yep, I have a male and female dogo, both alphas, that do not get along. Of course she was the one who started it over a toy, and my male pinned her butt to the ground to tell her he's boss, no bloodshed at that point, but he still wants to put her in her place because she likes to dominate "his 2 bitches(my older dogo and older AB that are both spayed)" and he is like "thems MINE NOT YOURS." Not too long ago, the younger intact alpha bitch got into a fight with the older spayed bitch(the older one started it) and boy, did the younger one put out a can of whoop ass....didn't have to go to the vet, but lots of little punctures.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> Before she passed away a few weeks ago our female Cairn Terrier would terrify our Mal, Rott, and our peewee Yorkie.


My daughter's Rotty wouldn't walk down the hall way if my old Norwich was blocking it. 
Nasty little bassids!


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

when i was younger we once had a super alpha female ACD. she was highest ranked amongst the non people and any dog that dared challenge her was sorry for it. she was all about some dominance/possesiveness fighting. if the other dog (she'd fight males or females) let her win it never happened again (well she was constantly getting in little arguments but never another serious fight) but we did have to keep her totally seperated from one of the younger male ACDs and she always had to be crated when my cousin's came over with any of thier female dobes. this ACD bitch hated those dogs, but could never really be trusted around any unfamiliar femles. ok with most known or unknown males unless challanged. she was kind of a nasty dog but in that warm fuzzy ACD style.


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

I had a few of those that I had to break up but thanfully it wasnt anything more than few scratches as they have good bite inhibition so it was both showing teeth, lots of noise but I could easily separate them by myself and normally they are fine with each other 10 min later. The male started them few times but it was insecurity thing (I think, because when we changed few things in regards to his 'pack' position, he never started them again). Once or twice it was because of the food and the female starts those. I could swear few times that they did happen it was few weeks after the female comes out of heat. I dont know if I am imagining this, but I think that's when she is extra bitchy.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Sounds like some married people...=;


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Sanda Stankovic said:


> normally they are fine with each other 10 min later.
> 
> 
> > I had a buddy who used to bring his dog over from time to time. Every once in a while they'd get in to a scrap. I used to get so pissed at how quickly they'd go back to being friends. If you're going to make all that noise, try and bite the shit out of each other, get my heart rate up, make me break you up then you sure as hell better not be friends 2 minutes later.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Adam Swilling said:


> Sounds like my relationship with my wife.


You two must have some "exciting" times! 

-Cheers


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

That's why I can't trust my female with other dogs. Some dogs play, mine plays for keeps. :-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Lee , has there ever been any damage done to each other.. ?


 
Yeah some fur and lip nicks.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Sounds like my relationship with my wife.


I never thought of that. Maybe my dogs are mimicking. :grin:


----------



## Sanda Stankovic (Jan 10, 2009)

> I had a buddy who used to bring his dog over from time to time. Every once in a while they'd get in to a scrap. I used to get so pissed at how quickly they'd go back to being friends. If you're going to make all that noise, try and bite the shit out of each other, get my heart rate up, make me break you up then you sure as hell better not be friends 2 minutes later.


hehe, so true. they would lick each other's scratches and everything...


----------

